# Tutorials on reading the surf



## jvp (Mar 23, 2012)

What are your favorite online tutorials to learn to read the surf, finding the troughs, holes, suck-ins, rip tides etc?

Links please.

Thanks


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Go through all the links in this thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?84615-Reading-the-water


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

The easiest way to read the beach is the following. 

Al, aka Nserch4drum, aka Al_N_VB is great at reading the surf. Moreover he is very kind and likes to share bait and booze. He can be found in VB fishing, little asian man, or in NC driving a silver nissan titan. He is GREAT at reading the surf and as a moderator of this site, loves helping out other fisherman. 

Just find him fishing, or his truck on the beach. If you just park or fish 10 yrds north of where he is set up. Thats a great way to learn which spots are fishy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> The easiest way to read the beach is the following.
> 
> Al, aka Nserch4drum, aka Al_N_VB is great at reading the surf. Moreover he is very kind and likes to share bait and booze. He can be found in VB fishing, little asian man, or in NC driving a silver nissan titan. He is GREAT at reading the surf and as a moderator of this site, loves helping out other fisherman.
> 
> Just find him fishing, or his truck on the beach. If you just park or fish 10 yrds north of where he is set up. Thats a great way to learn which spots are fishy




Oh my, Mr. NTKG, Neil the Korean Guy, you give me too much praise. Its
from your blogs and kayak heroics that I have fashioned my fishing skills from. If there is anyone on this board that can a ok ways and is willing to point you in the right dirction, it is my good pal Neil. You still jousting heavers on th at white yukon or still bailing sand out from that Honda Pilot? Never-the-less, Thank you Mr. Neil Choe, you have helped me come a long way.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> The easiest way to read the beach is the following.
> 
> Al, aka Nserch4drum, aka Al_N_VB is great at reading the surf. Moreover he is very kind and likes to share bait and booze. He can be found in VB fishing, little asian man, or in NC driving a silver nissan titan. He is GREAT at reading the surf and as a moderator of this site, loves helping out other fisherman.
> 
> Just find him fishing, or his truck on the beach. If you just park or fish 10 yrds north of where he is set up. Thats a great way to learn which spots are fishy




Oh my, Mr. NTKG, Neil the Korean Guy, you give me too much praise. Its
from your blogs and kayak heroics that I have fashioned my fishing skills from. If there is anyone on this board that is always willing to point you in the right dirction, it is my good pal Neil. You still jousting heavers on that white yukon or still bailing sand out from that Honda Pilot? Never-the-less, Thank you Mr. Neil Choe, you have helped me come a long way.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Oh my, Mr. NTKG, Neil the Korean Guy, you give me too much praise. Its
> from your blogs and kayak heroics that I have fashioned my fishing skills from. If there is anyone on this board that can a ok ways and is willing to point you in the right dirction, it is my good pal Neil. You still jousting heavers on th at white yukon or still bailing sand out from that Honda Pilot? Never-the-less, Thank you Mr. Neil Choe, you have helped me come a long way.


Al, no need for modesty, one must admit that you Sir, are a fishing machine. I will forever be grateful for all of the wonderful fishing knowledge you share with everyone including myself. I could not think of a more gracious and willing person that You Sir. I am proud to call you my friend. You are also a great seamullet fisherman and have so much knowledge to share and including locations and bait that make you a great moderator. I know you have taught I and so many others, and I know how much joy it brings you to help other folks fish.

Round of applause for our always helpful, and APPROACHABLE moderator, Mr. Al


----------



## GSH_456 (Sep 6, 2004)

Notice: 

If you see either one of these gentlemen fishing please feel free to give their equipment a good inspection. Neil's may be hard to see because of the camouflage (if not camo it's probably mine). Feel free to pick it up, bend, press, poke and prod. Notice the concerned look on their face as you do this? They are waiting for your approval! Give em a hug!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No sir, it is I that sing your praise. I am always learning from you. You sir are the greatest fisherman of our era.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Al, just texted me and also wanted to say he is more than willing to show those would like, how to properly fish in a crowd throwing gotcha's for spanish and blues on the end of Little Island Pier during the summer months. And in case anyone is curious who Al is just look for him.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Now, Mr. Choe, that picture was taken circa 2001. Gone are the beer swigging, live like you are rock star days and fish like you ain't got a wife or new born. Lots have changed. That fridge has long been empty and I have turned a new leaf. Beer full of fridge is no longer the norm. Water and tea is what I drink with an adult beverage every once in a while. I now take the pleasure of jogging long distances when I think about lighting up a cig. I watch what I eat. I eat a lot of fish!

Old men like me need to live to see their daughters graduate college and have families of there own. I now prefer the quieter and cerebral times when it’s just me and Mother Ocean. Whether is be from shore or boat. Mr.Choe, keep that flame burning as you have the drive, no family pressure, and motivation to be the most awesome-est fisherman in the galaxy.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

NTKG said:


> Round of applause for our always helpful, and APPROACHABLE moderator, Mr. Al



Count me in the APPLAUSE!!!! BTW: Maybe you can make some money by carring a GPS positioning device.... We'll all pay to track your every move... 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Manlystanley said:


> Count me in the APPLAUSE!!!! BTW: Maybe you can make some money by carring a GPS positioning device.... We'll all pay to track your every move...
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


very boring and expensive. All my fishing holes were burned up a while ago. they are all very well known..hahah.. geez,

Mr.jvp, I truly apologize for the hijack. Lets get back to your post.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Very good thread and informative.



dudeondacouch said:


> Go through all the links in this thread:
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?84615-Reading-the-water


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Threads like this are a big help, but then when you get out there, nothing seems to match what I learned. I find it fasinating that you can catch some large fsh, 25 yards (or less) from the beach. You just need to know what to look for. I hope it's not hi-jacking the thread (please tell me I am), but what kind of bait do you use for all these structures. When do you bottom fish and when do you:

-- Use light bucktails
-- 1-2 Oz Bucktails
-- Spoons
-- Pliugs
-- Gotcha plugs
-- etc?

Also, sometimes the guys are talking about: slowly pulling the bait off the shelve, into to hole--and they got a fish each time. Other times, there talking about retrieving a lure at a moderate speed. How do you vary the retrieve for the various structures?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Also, as I learned, it's berst to fish in a rip tide. Is it true that you can tell al rip tide by if there is no white caps on BOTH sand bars?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Manlystanley said:


> Also, as I learned, it's berst to fish in a rip tide. Is it true that you can tell al rip tide by if there is no white caps on BOTH sand bars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


Out sucks aka rips can be as obvious as a area of relatively calm water with breakers on both sides to obscure as seeing ripples heading the opposite direction of the waves. But ask Neil and Al, I don't know a [email protected] thing about reading the beach, that is why I always park 10 yards N of them...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Et tu, Clay?.....lol....I jus look for you and fish 10 yards
SOUTH...lol.


Go at low tide, look for the deep pockets and drop offs. Fish on the incoming or just wait for Neil. Lol.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drive the beach at dawn and then again at Dusk, hopefully at low tide but most important to go on the beach when the fish are there eating..in the surf

Take copious notes of rusted up local Trucks and crusty people with rods out who are obviously not on Vacation, fish where they fish, by pass the fancy trucks with out of state plates unless they are either bowed up or at an obvious deep deep hole..

On your way off the ramp on to the beach check your mileage write it down on a note pad and then when you come across a hole write down the new updated mileage,,,in case you need to pull up in the Dark at a late tide and have no other references. you can drive right back to the secret spot in the dark without GPS or a co pilot. Nothing like setting up and casting your bait on a crappy 12 inch deep sand bar in the middle of the night with no deep connecting slough or deep adjacent holes, because you can not see the structure in the dark...I did this as a young man and you sure feel foolish when dawn comes and you are not in the honey hole but are on a fish less desert of bad water

If you see a group of Asians with White Buckets/Kayaks/Giant Coolers shadow them and fish where they fish, these fellas have large families and they need to fill them buckets.....reading the beach is easy all you have to do is read the people...most times you do not even need to look at the surf to find a nice spot.....

After a big blow everything will change and if you can not yet recognize a hot spot by yourself start driving and looking for the crusty locals....carry extra snacks and beer to make friends with someone with "inside information"


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Drive the beach at dawn and then again at Dusk, hopefully at low tide but most important to go on the beach when the fish are there eating..in the surf
> 
> Take copious notes of rusted up local Trucks and crusty people with rods out who are obviously not on Vacation, fish where they fish, by pass the fancy trucks with out of state plates unless they are either bowed up or at an obvious deep deep hole..
> 
> ...


Gabo,
Great Advice! BTW: There was guy I served with in the navy with the nickname of 'Gabo', were you aboard the USS Oklahoma City (CLG-5), by chance?

Anyways, here is arial of the hotel I'll be staying at in Duck. You can see that I can walk to the beach, and a little bit east it looks like there is a military facility with a really long pier. DO you think that fishing near the pier would be good?


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...esult&ct=title&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQ8gEwAA



I'll be doing it on foot, so cann't go to far. But, I love your advice of bringing along some beer and looking for some ringer fisherman. I remember my favorite times in the Navy, is going to a beach and drinking all night while listening to the waves.


THanks again!


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

NTKG must be the better of the two to ask for advice, I have actually witnessed him catch a fish
If there's a piece of water, throw something in there, you never know


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Manlystanley said:


> Gabo,
> Great Advice! BTW: There was guy I served with in the navy with the nickname of 'Gabo', were you aboard the USS Oklahoma City (CLG-5), by chance?
> 
> Anyways, here is arial of the hotel I'll be staying at in Duck. You can see that I can walk to the beach, and a little bit east it looks like there is a military facility with a really long pier. DO you think that fishing near the pier would be good?
> ...


im assuming your talking about the duck research pier? yes there are fish by it


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Gabo,
Great Advice! BTW: There was guy I served with in the navy with the nickname of 'Gabo', were you aboard the USS Oklahoma City (CLG-5), by chance?"

A Gabo and A Garbo are two distinctly different species

A Gabo is a man who honorably served on the USS Oklahoma City CLG-5

A Garbo or ie. Garbage Mouth Shark references a trash talking internet fishing prodigy or a Sand Tiger Shark depending on the usage


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

best tip so far is looking at low tide ... then fishing it on incoming high tide ... look where the water is a darker color, look for where there isn't any waves in one spot ... I love to find my own holes ... a place where the wave just slowly builds and breaks at the beach is bad


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

NTKG said:


> im assuming your talking about the duck research pier? yes there are fish by it


My recollection is that the beach front is closed by the pier. So Stan, you will either need a yak or a boat. I'll be in Corolla this summer, and I'm hoping to find a way to fish the pier. I have a kayak but getting it to the pier is the hard part since there's no public place to park.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

7.62 said:


> My recollection is that the beach front is closed by the pier. So Stan, you will either need a yak or a boat. I'll be in Corolla this summer, and I'm hoping to find a way to fish the pier. I have a kayak but getting it to the pier is the hard part since there's no public place to park.


you can't launch a watercraft within 300' of the FRF,they also have some nasty cables and equipment in the water to the north that they have been warning surfers to beware of.remember ,the pier is a government research facility,not a fishing spot,tresspassers will be taken care of.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Look for the "edges" (where deep water meets shallow water) and where you see the "current" do a 90 degree turn back out to the ocean. I look for cuts and runouts and fish beside them on top of the bar. 99% of most fishermen will go right by the areas I catch most of my fish because they look like the ugliest stretches of beach you have ever seen. I catch most of my fish in less than 2 feet of water.

If I do fish a "hole" it is a small hole flanked on each side by a flat......


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> you can't launch a watercraft within 300' of the FRF,they also have some nasty cables and equipment in the water to the north that they have been warning surfers to beware of.remember ,the pier is a government research facility,not a fishing spot,tresspassers will be taken care of.


On land, sure. But they'd have to have some type of bouys on the water to mark a "no trespassing" border, wouldn't they? Otherwise, how would you know?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

7.62 said:


> On land, sure. But they'd have to have some type of bouys on the water to mark a "no trespassing" border, wouldn't they? Otherwise, how would you know?


all piers have 100yd bouys,usualy at about the second bar out,sometimes they dissapear due to sea conditions but will pop back up normally,any pier has to be given this 100yd berth,be it by surfers ,jet skis or swimmers,etc.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> you can't launch a watercraft within 300' of the FRF,they also have some nasty cables and equipment in the water to the north that they have been warning surfers to beware of.remember ,the pier is a government research facility,not a fishing spot,tresspassers will be taken care of.



Well that scratches fisning by the pier...... Thanks for the pointers.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Look for the "edges" (where deep water meets shallow water) and where you see the "current" do a 90 degree turn back out to the ocean. I look for cuts and runouts and fish beside them on top of the bar. 99% of most fishermen will go right by the areas I catch most of my fish because they look like the ugliest stretches of beach you have ever seen. I catch most of my fish in less than 2 feet of water.
> 
> If I do fish a "hole" it is a small hole flanked on each side by a flat......



Drumin: You're the man. Great pointers.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

For a minute there, I was starting to get a little worried that this forum was going to have to witness some man loving between Neil and Al...

I'm just not ready to take fishing to that level.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Manlystanley said:


> Well that scratches fisning by the pier...... Thanks for the pointers.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stan


you can fish pretty close to the pier, wont have to scratch that idea. watch the wind if its bad, family time


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

solid7 said:


> For a minute there, I was starting to get a little worried that this forum was going to have to witness some man loving between Neil and Al...
> 
> I'm just not ready to take fishing to that level.


you sir are mistaken, its called a bromance.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTKG said:


> you sir are mistaken, its called a bromance.


I've never been good at deciphering things that involve feelings... Maybe I was too quick to lump it all into the same category.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

You can definately fish up to and under the Research pier. No pedestrian restrictions and no signs saying otherwise. At least you could last summer...


----------



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

How to Spot a Slough


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Fish both sides and the top of the rip. 










Here's the cycle below.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

NTKG said:


> watch the wind if its bad, family time


Hello NTKG,
Can you please help me understand 'bad'. Does that mean: too much, or does that mean wrong direction??

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

East winds accompanied with pressure changes are bad news

Give me a South, Southwest, West wind and I will catch fish. I don't mind a Northeast wind during the fall. I catch more fish during the summer when the southerly/westerly winds prevail. Sandfleas are abundant and less people are surf fishing = good times and more fish for this guy ;-)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> East winds accompanied with pressure changes are bad news
> 
> Give me a South, Southwest, West wind and I will catch fish. I don't mind a Northeast wind during the fall. I catch more fish during the summer when the southerly/westerly winds prevail. Sandfleas are abundant and less people are surf fishing = good times and more fish for this guy ;-)



Drumin: I'm truely sorry for being so dumb. But, does a "East Wind" mean: blowing from the East to the West? In other words, blowing from the sea to the shore?? Thanks again for your help.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Drumin: I'm truely sorry for being so dumb. But, does a "East Wind" mean: blowing from the East to the West? In other words, blowing from the sea to the shore?? Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


not jump the question ,but yes when wind direction is refered to it from the direction of origination,an east wind -off the water,west from the land,etc.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

A few more tips.....

"Healthy" swash bar might as well be a dinner table. Fish come to the dinner table to dine on sandfleas, coquina clams, various crabs, shrimp and minnows. This is where I look for a ditch or narrow slough that runs back out to open water (many times at a point). Waves crash and roll over the bar at a constant clip keeping the sand stirred up and the current running through the slough and out the door acts in the same way to keep things in a state of flux.

Look for the coquina clams and many times those little sandpipers will tell you exactly where the clams and sandfleas are ;-)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Drumin & Sunburnt: Thanks slo much for your help! Last year in OBX, I caught 4 Blowfish and 3 Bluefish. I hope that with all your pointers that I'll do at least as good.

Thanks again!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Drumin,
Can you define "swash bar"?
Are you talking about the first bar off the beach where the first waves start breaking?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Drumin,
> Can you define "swash bar"?
> Are you talking about the first bar off the beach where the first waves start breaking?


What I refer to as a swash bar is pretty much a "flat"......A close in, wide sandbar with little more than a ditch (runnel) or shallow slough in front of you. A good swash bar will have 4-5 waves rolling over it at a time. A great one 6-8.....The waves coming from deep water break on the shelf of the swash bar and roll over the bar keeping the food supply stirred up. I fish beside the runouts and cuts in less than 2 feet of water.

As summer approaches I will fish more traditional sloughs but I still look for the same type structure......points, cuts, runouts and smaller pockets centered around sandbars and flats.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> What I refer to as a swash bar is pretty much a "flat"......A close in, wide sandbar with little more than a ditch (runnel) or shallow slough in front of you. A good swash bar will have 4-5 waves rolling over it at a time. A great one 6-8.....The waves coming from deep water break on the shelf of the swash bar and roll over the bar keeping the food supply stirred up. I fish beside the runouts and cuts in less than 2 feet of water.
> 
> As summer approaches I will fish more traditional sloughs but I still look for the same type structure......points, cuts, runouts and smaller pockets centered around sandbars and flats.


Can I be your fishing pole caddy? LOve to follow you around some time! Some comments:

-- Never thought of a close in flat as being a good structure. But makes sence, kind of like a long dinner table with food getting stuck on top. Then the big ones wait on the side for stuff to fall off.

-- Now why only fish this 'flat' only during the spring? Because the water gets to warm in the summer??

-- Last question: Why does the wind affect fishing so much? I take it that controls how the fish feed? Does a east wind bring a different barametric pressure?

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Can I be your fishing pole caddy? LOve to follow you around some time! Some comments:
> 
> -- Never thought of a close in flat as being a good structure. But makes sence, kind of like a long dinner table with food getting stuck on top. Then the big ones wait on the side for stuff to fall off.
> 
> ...


A flat in of itself is only as good as your ability to locate a ditch, narrow slough and a run-out. The run-out is where the magic happens. Fish come up on the shallow swash bar because it is safer to feed and the current in conjunction with the constant flux of waves rolling over the bar keeps the food supply stirred up. If you have good eyesight or just know what to look for you can see the fish making runs on the bar and exiting.

I need to clarify a few things as well. I look for "clean water". It doesn't have to be gin clear but clear enough for fish to sight feed. This is also a deal where the fish feed incoming tide when there is enough water on top of the bar for them to enter and exit. If they stop biting all of a sudden chances are they have moved down the beach which means you move with them to the next runout or point you have marked. When the party is over I go find deeper water or any type of structure that might hold fish on the outgoing until incoming comes back around.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

> If you have good eyesight or just know what to look for you can see the fish making runs on the bar and exiting.



I roll the sand wearing Costa Del Mar Amber and Gray lens sunglasses which are a must in reading the surf. I wear Amber literally 99% of the time, contrasts are sharpened which detail sandbars and deep water at quick glance. Sunglasses are the most important tool for reading the surf - I wear them on overcast days as well as sunny or partly cloudy - many times allowing me to see details underwater I wouldn't have been able to focus and key in without wearing them. Without sunglasses, it's nearly impossible to see fish below....with quality lenses - I can not only see fish but I can see details along the bottom, grass, sand, mud and or shell as well as depth and contour changes below not noted with bare eyes. 

I read the waves....as surfers read the water for power and pattern to surf, this same info plays into deep to shallow bottom changes where current, sandbar, prevailing winds and currents set the stage for the waves up top to surf, same can be said of the structure and flow below, where the fish feed. Outside waves will typically break up against an outgoing flow = rip current. This outer most Rip typically is flowing 10-20 yards out beyond the farthest outer most sandbar and it's here where that outer flow against an incoming swell = raising up of the wave against the flow well before it feels the sandbar. It's here I fish deep and it's also here where the saavy surfer works the next big wave above, the big fish work below - feeding and working the Rip's outflow beyond that outer most last sandbar - where out outbound flow hammers up against an onshore swell - both creating energy above and below - confused energy is excellent ambush country for stronger and larger swimming fish below.

I read shoreline contours as well - sea shells that are deposited in sections of beach, not found on other sections of beach = deeper water offshore with current powerful enough to dislodge the shells and carry same onto the sand. I read dune lines.....any section of beach where the dunes are nearly ontop of breaking waves is worth checking! Also sections of beach where the angle of the shoreline is more abrupt and angled, typically softer sand and typically more garbage and debris is deposited on sections of beach where there is deeper water and faster flow below vs flat sections of beach with slow flow = less trash and debris.

Super low tides with offshore winds....not good days for fishing are perfect roll the sand and check for structure days. As Garboman mentioned, I too roll the sand using my odometer on the truck. Even though I have GPS, I still go old school and roll the sand with a mileage check log. Basically I reset my odometer the minute I hit my measure marks and go from there keeping a positive mileage measurement going the entire time. 

Years ago....using the low tide, offshore wind scouting trick...super low tide.....you know the type, once a year dealio where the water is gone yards past it's normal low tide day - I rolled the sand and marked spots that typically were not viewable any other time. As I rolled the sand, I found an old shipwreck.....basically the only thing left of this old wreck was the engine block sitting between the first and second sand bar in a small hole. This engine block was measured exactly 7.4 miles due south of Bob Hall pier. Once I mapped that spot, the surf could be snotty rough, brown water, blowing gale nasty....no one would even thing of fishing the conditions but....I had my mark. So brown rough surf finds me one afternoon casting 3/4 ounce Johnson Sprite gold spoons exactly 7.4 miles South of Bob Hall pier hooking redfish after redfish casting directly ontop of this old engine block. I'm catching fish so well that after awhile I notice I now have a Texas Game Warden parked on the sand watching me from his truck. When I finally had my fill of catch and release...with a couple on the stringer for dinner....I came out of the water fully expecting him to work me over for fishing license info etc. The Game Warden walked up - not asking me for my fishing license but simply stated "What are you doing that is different here?!?!?!? Water is brown and here you are catching one redfish after another on lures on a day where no one in their right mind would fish due to the conditions - much less catch fish?!?!?! How are you catching these fish?!?!?!" I simply let him know my little secret....fishing an engine block in a deepwater hole, only 20 yards off the sand. He couldn't see the engine block but over the course of a few minutes of staring - he was able to see how the waves would snap and break with the effect of the engine block below....it was easy enough to read the waves after I let him know what was below. I fished that old engine block literally 2 years before she was covered back up by one of our many winter storms......which reminds me....I have to roll 7.4 mile south of Bob Hall again....just to make sure she's gone


----------



## jvp (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Just a few of the tips provided here should improve my chances.

101: Fish the spots with the largest shells and place the bait in between the breakers.
102: Look for places of conflicting water patterns and fish the edges.


----------

